# Help with locations for an out of state enthusiast



## Morel Momma (Mar 15, 2018)

I am a teacher in Indiana and have been spending the last weekend of my Spring Breaks looking for morels the last three years (however been hunting Indiana since I was old enough to walk).
With that said, I have only found a handful at each location over the past few years. I was hunting Tennesse (year one) and Missouri state parks. I decided to try western Kentucky area (Land Between the Lakes). I have not scheduled my trip yet. That is because I would LOVE suggestions of locations that are most likely to be worth while. I also love fishing, so a spot that welcomes both obbsessions would be great. Please give me some helpful advice. Otherwise I am going in blind again for a lot of walking without harvesting.


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

there is another Kentucky board you might look at for help. it has been years since I was down there. it did me good back then, don't know about now.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

You might consider trying Mammoth Cave National Park. It offers decent morel hunting and the tail waters of Nolin Lake has good white bass and walleye fishing just below the dam in April. If you stop by the park visitors center you may get some good info from one of the park rangers.


----------



## Morel Momma (Mar 15, 2018)

I just booked 3 nights in Aurora by LBL and Kentucky lake. We are taking the boat with us to do both fishing and morel hunting. Maybe I will take the first few days of the week to visit Mammouth with my daughter before hitting Western Kentucky


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Excellent spring crappie and bass fishing at KY Lake. My farm is 1 mile away from the Mammoth Cave park boundary on the Hart/Edmonson county line so check back with us here to get a report before heading down.


----------

